# Temporary O.S.



## rock_n_roll_0204 (Feb 20, 2007)

Do you guys know any free O.S. that will run games. I just got the new system and waiting to get my copy of windows vista...but I am impatiant.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 20, 2007)

"find" a copy of xp,"nudge nudge".


----------



## Scavar (Feb 20, 2007)

You try Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Fedora Core 6, and a million and ten other linuxes. It isn't always the easiest thing to get games working, but it works sometimes. Or you can install a Windows XP and use it for the 30days without activating it till you get your Vista......Or just wait


----------



## rock_n_roll_0204 (Feb 20, 2007)

how do i get xp for 30 days


----------



## rock_n_roll_0204 (Feb 20, 2007)

anyone?????


----------



## Scavar (Feb 20, 2007)

You uhh find a CD/DVD with XP on it, from anywhere...install it....and just not activate it.


----------



## rock_n_roll_0204 (Feb 20, 2007)

i dont have a cd with xp on it... company gave me the cd for current pc....gave the cd back


----------



## ktr (Feb 20, 2007)

here is a livecd of wolfenstein ET...

http://www.nixcoders.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=450


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 20, 2007)

aquire an xp disc then coughdlcough


----------



## rock_n_roll_0204 (Feb 20, 2007)

ktr said:


> here is a livecd of wolfenstein ET...
> 
> http://www.nixcoders.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=450



What is this a version of linux


----------



## Scavar (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah like Tigger says..."aquire" an XP disc. Its not too hard.




rock_n_roll_0204 said:


> What is this a version of linux



I beleive its a game thats running off a linux that you don't need to install. Basically everything just kind of runs of the CD and it lets you play Wolfenstien


----------



## rock_n_roll_0204 (Feb 20, 2007)

where could I aquire an XP disc


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 20, 2007)

Someone pm him and put him out his misery


----------



## rock_n_roll_0204 (Feb 20, 2007)

i understand what you mean by "aquire" but dont have any place to aquire one....


----------



## pt (Feb 20, 2007)

rock_n_roll_0204 said:


> where could I aquire an XP disc



ON THE INTERNET
utorrent sites, etc.
download a "free" XP version


----------



## rock_n_roll_0204 (Feb 20, 2007)

example...


----------



## ktr (Feb 20, 2007)

rock_n_roll_0204 said:


> What is this a version of linux



not too sure... i will try it out today and see...


----------



## ktr (Feb 20, 2007)

rock_n_roll_0204 said:


> example...



goto some body who has windows xp...install it, use his/her, key...BUT DONT activate it...

windows will work for 30days and then lock out...


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 20, 2007)

example: apples are red......oranges are orange ........hands have fingers .....feet have toes ...ummm there has to be more but my brain is tired


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 20, 2007)

drdna,are you smokin' summat that smells funny?


----------



## Scavar (Feb 20, 2007)

DRDNA said:


> example: apples are red......oranges are orange ........hands have fingers .....feet have toes ...ummm there has to be more but my brain is tired



Houses have.......Windows!


----------



## randomperson21 (Feb 20, 2007)

ha!

borrow one from a friend. imo, the live versions of slax and ubutnu are pretty slick.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 20, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> drdna,are you smokin' summat that smells funny?



Hey I smell that too


----------



## randomperson21 (Feb 20, 2007)

DRDNA said:


> Hey I smell that too



ha shame. set a good example for the children.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 20, 2007)

well if you want i can send a "corp copy" complete with "LEGAL" keygen


----------



## randomperson21 (Feb 20, 2007)

cdawall said:


> well if you want i can send a "corp copy" complete with "LEGAL" keygen



but at that point wouldn't it be illegal?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 20, 2007)

i dont know technically i have 50copies of windows legal but only 5 computers using them (bought it from a company going out o business that had extras )


----------



## randomperson21 (Feb 20, 2007)

ah ok then. that IS legal then. 

nice!


----------



## rock_n_roll_0204 (Feb 20, 2007)

send that copy this way!!!


----------



## randomperson21 (Feb 20, 2007)

cdawall said:


> well if you want i can send a "corp copy" complete with "LEGAL" keygen



just out of curiosity, could you spare one for me as well? i'm using an olde copy of xp home that isn't technically... heh... um... compaq cd's aren't exactly legal, are they?

much appreciated tho!


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 20, 2007)

randomperson21 said:


> just out of curiosity, could you spare one for me as well? i'm using an olde copy of xp home that isn't technically... heh... um... compaq cd's aren't exactly legal, are they?
> 
> much appreciated tho!



compaq  

*shudder*
network licenced xp/office is cool
you have no need to worry about having problems when you call up to activate your key


----------



## randomperson21 (Feb 20, 2007)

yes yes i know i know. well, i was running 2k before, but some of my games wanted xp. and the laptop restore discs were sitting right there..............bah!

yea, i have a corp licensed (legal, mind you) of office03. very nifty.....


----------

